# Would it be a good idea to shake carboy



## Sammyk (Apr 18, 2012)

I racked my SP 6 days ago because the SG stayed at 1.020 for 4 days. I am wondering about removing the air locks from the carboys and giving them a good shaking. Good idea?


----------



## DoctorCAD (Apr 18, 2012)

Stirring to introduce some oxygen to the yeast (they do need to breathe) might help, but shaking might not be the best way.


----------



## Arne (Apr 18, 2012)

Sammy, do you have the temp. up, should get it to 75 or so, you can rack it again and splash rack if you think you need more oxygen. Also can maybe try a little yeast energizer. Last resort, make a new yeast starter and restart it. It mite need a little more nutrient also. Arne.


----------



## Sammyk (Apr 18, 2012)

It has been quite warm here in the 80's and the carboys are in the kitchen.

I just tested the SG and it is at 1.010, lots of gas bubbles. It was still bubbling about once or twice a minute before I stirred it with a wooden spoon handle.

I guess I will leave it alone with the airlocks on and check again in a week.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 18, 2012)

Might have racked a bit early. I like to rack when SG is about 1.005.

Let the yeast do its work - when you rack early - you leave behind some yeast.

Temp sounds ok - i wouldn't shake the carboy - don't want to crack it - i would just give it a good stir - get the yeast mixed up in the wine and give it some O2.

If that doesn't work you might want to consider getting a starter going for a stuck fermentation.


----------



## Sammyk (Apr 18, 2012)

It was racked early because it was stuck at 1.020 for 4 full day in the primary pail. Now there is light foam on the top of each carboy and I can see tiny bubbles rising with a flashlight.

I tried searching and search is a mess now. I could rack back to a pail tomorrow (can't do it today) and make a starter but a Google search said that more yeast could leave a yeast taste. I did use energizer and nutrient when it was at 1.050 as per Lon's directions.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 18, 2012)

If the SG is dropping again - I wouldn't worry about it.

When it is in the primary - make sure you give it 2-3 good stirs a day - get the O2 mixed in.

What might have happened is when you racked - you stirred up the yeast and introduced enough O2 to wake them back up...


----------



## Sammyk (Apr 18, 2012)

I did keep stirring as it was racking to the carboys so there was hardly any sediment in the bottom of the pail.


----------



## Arne (Apr 18, 2012)

Sounds like it is finishing its ferment. Just leave it alone for a while, when you pass by, give the little carboy a pat on the head and before long you gonna have skeeter pee. LOL, Arne.


----------

